
Hello, Congress? 1935's Calling – It Wants Its Phone System Back - bjacobel
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/call-congress-phone-system-broken/
======
bjacobel
Google link for adblock blocker circumvention:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiDgcW3p_TRAhXC1IMKHUxMCH8QFggcMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wired.com%2F2017%2F02%2Fcall-
congress-phone-system-
broken%2F&usg=AFQjCNGFZinuRdwxVZSMT2o0fbEZ87X7Mg&sig2=vnLuoy6vSjOue_u_DdASVQ)

